# GHRP6 to stimulate hunger?



## sfstud33 (Oct 22, 2012)

Has anyone used GHRP-6 to stimulate hunger? Im having a hard time looking at food at the moment, so i've ordered a couple of vials of the stuff. Thought it was worth a try.

I'll post my results, but has anybody else used the stuff? And if so how did it work out for you?


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 22, 2012)

it will work.  shit, even grhp 2 does it.  you will want to eat a lot of food, so prepare and dont eat shitty cals like i end up doing 50% of the time.


----------



## Mind2muscle (Oct 22, 2012)

I might have to check this stuff out off-cycle.  While I am on, I am as hungry as a horse lol


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 22, 2012)

Mind2muscle said:


> I might have to check this stuff out off-cycle.  While I am on, I am as hungry as a horse lol



lots of guys here do not like peptides.  But if you are using ghrp 2/6 for a boost in hunger you will for sure get one.  I know their pulse of Gh lasts less than 5min and you can argue it being effective.


not with the hunger spike it gives.


----------



## sfstud33 (Oct 22, 2012)

I cant wait for my stuff to arrive. Right now i have no appetite, and its slowing me down. Im hoping this will help get things jump started. 

I also ordered some PT141 - which arrived last week - gonna try that out on the wife tonight..... I'll let you know if she can still walk tomorrow ;-)


----------



## Infantry87 (Oct 22, 2012)

Just be prepared to eat your ass off 20-30 minutes after. You get almost sharp pains and feel fatigued if you don't. When I was taking that shit, I was a miserable dick if I didn't eat ASAP.


----------



## sfstud33 (Oct 22, 2012)

Infantry87 said:


> Just be prepared to eat your ass off 20-30 minutes after. You get almost sharp pains and feel fatigued if you don't. When I was taking that shit, I was a miserable dick if I didn't eat ASAP.



Thats awesome. This is exactly the result im looking for. I cant wait for it to arrive...


----------



## pirovoliko (Oct 22, 2012)

Sfstud, 

Was considering it myself for the same reasons.  Nice to know its effects are so immediate.  Mind if I ask where you are purchasing from?  Lots of open sources out there and leaning towards one at the moment, but some feedback would be welcome.  Dont mean to violate board rules by asking (and dont think I am...but you never know), so PM me if necessary.  Thanks bro.  good luck


----------



## sfstud33 (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi mate, not a problem. I purchased mine from one of the sponsors of this forum - mpresearchsupply - for purely research purposes only!


----------



## pirovoliko (Oct 22, 2012)

Cool.  Same here.   Good to know were supporting the sponsors.  Appreciate the feedback bro.


----------



## Infantry87 (Oct 22, 2012)

It'd be an ideal pep to run with tren, cause it made me feel like I had fucking anorexia. Or just use it anytime to put on as much weight as possible but like gymrat said, eat decent and don't become a carb monster, because that shit will make you feel like your not full sometimes, then we all know where that leads.


----------



## sfstud33 (Oct 22, 2012)

Right now i can get down two eggs on toast and a shake for breakfast. Lunch was some chicken strips and a fruit salad. I was supposed to eat lunch #2 an hour ago and i just cant stomach it. I should be able to get something down at dinner - 6pm - and then toast and a shake before bed. But its not enough food to grow on.


----------



## sfstud33 (Oct 25, 2012)

Ok, the stuff works!

It does not make me ravenous, but it got my stomach rumbling and i was able to get food down the hatch.

I ate a chicken breast, three handfuls of trailmix - nuts, raisins, m&ms, and a small packet of baked cheetos. This is more food than i've eaten for a week. And i still feel a little hungry - like i could keep nibbling on food.

Its not making me want to sit down and eat a huge meal, but it is helping me get some food down.

Today i tried it late, about 3:05pm (it just arrived). Tomorrow i will probably try it in the morning before lunch to stimulate appetite for the mid day meal, and around 6:00pm to get ready for dinner.

All in all, considering how cheap this is, and the fact that it boost Growth Hormone as well, i have to say im very happy with the product.


----------



## pirovoliko (Oct 25, 2012)

Got mine today as well.  Cant wait to try in AM.


----------



## Infantry87 (Oct 25, 2012)

Good luck guys. It's def an advantage for getting food down


----------



## pirovoliko (Oct 26, 2012)

Infantry87 said:


> Just be prepared to eat your ass off 20-30 minutes after. You get almost sharp pains and feel fatigued if you don't. When I was taking that shit, I was a miserable dick if I didn't eat ASAP.



OK. Couldnt wait.  Pinned 200 mcg by accident (thought it was 100) at 8:03 and hunger feelings like you described above increased within minutes and progressed steadily until 25 minutes later when I ate a 10 0z strip steak, 2 cups steamed broccoli, 2 cups baby corn, and 16 oz 0% fat greek yougurt with 1 tblspn raw organic honey.  I never put down the utensils which is rare for me because even though I manage to eat fairly well, it takes me alot of time sometimes (even up to an hour when Im forcefeeding).  30 minutes later I still feel like I can eat but am getting ready for the gym.  

Cant wait for tomorrow morning to dial this in.  Very happy as well with GHRP-6.


----------

